# Need some guidance please!! (02 sentra gxe 1.8l manual trans)



## Yogi93 (Aug 10, 2019)

I have a 2002 nissan sentra gxe1.8l 5speed I'm swapping the motor as the old ones timing jumped and the cost to replace it was right around the cost of a motor with 60xxx at local auto recycling yard, so I got the new motor. I need advice, a run down, step by step directions to do this effectively and efficiently as it's only car I have and my 3 year old daughters very sick and has to go back and forth to appointments about an hour away from where I live 2x a week. Please help!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you've done engine swaps before, you should have the procedure well established. Use all the sensors, fuel injectors and fuel rail, intake manifold, exhaust manifold from the old engine; the reason being is the assumption that the old engine ran good before the failure? Replace the front and rear crankshaft seals. Replace the engine mounts. Replace all the coolant hoses. Flush out the radiator coolant section and the ATF cooler section; very important for the ATF cooler section; any debris in there can ruin the tranny.


----------



## Yogi93 (Aug 10, 2019)

I've never really did a swap myself, I've helped do odd and ends before on obs ford trucks pulling and installing motors but never Nissan or cars period. Is it easier to pull motor out of the top or bottom? Should I leave trans in car and do the swap that way like I need a complete run down as I'm not the smartest when it comes to where to start other then disconnecting everything


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can pull the engine with the tranny bolted as a complete unit through the top with a cherry picker. First drain the motor oil and the ATF. Disconnect the axle shafts. Label all the electrical connectors. Remove the alternator and the A/C compressor but don't disconnect the A/C lines, just hang the compressor somewhere. There's a lot of other little details that I won't get into.


----------



## Yogi93 (Aug 10, 2019)

Rogoman please just point blank tell me how much of a hassle this honestly is going to be. Do I need to remove rad fans and all that also before pulling motor? I just replacement motor home for swap I disconnected all the wires from the chopped wiring harness they cut to pull motor and all clean it all up and drained the oil an such out of it. Now about to start on bad motor disconnecting stuff so far pulled hood off and pulled battery an battery bracket


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Normally, this engine and transmission assembly is removed from the bottom, which obviously requires a lift to do it. Honestly, I don't know if you can pull the engine from the top with the transmission attached or not, but it will be very tight if you do. I think it would be easier to remove the transmission, first, and then pull the engine out from the top. Doing it that way will give you a lot more room to move the engine in and out of the engine compartment and, besides, you are going to have to disconnect the transmission from the engine, anyway. Also, it's a lot less weight hanging off the end of the engine hoist and much less awkward.


----------

